# Interesting Report on Gas Prices



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Saw this and thought it might be of interest to folks:

Cyprus' bottled gas prices Cyprus Mail



> Paphos has the highest prices at shops, averaging €11.51, although the cheapest store, Papantoniou supermarket in Ellados avenue, sells for as low as €10.34. The average price at petrol stations is €11.35 with the cheapest being sold at the EKO gas station on Michalaki Kiprianou avenue 121, in Peyia for €10.90.


Last Winter, I was using the Gas Supplier thats in the car park of Carrefour and I think I was paying €12 euros a time, or might have been €11.50 - I think I'll use Paps henceforth


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Saw this and thought it might be of interest to folks:
> 
> Cyprus' bottled gas prices Cyprus Mail
> 
> ...


We've always found the one at Carrefour to be the cheapest in the past. I t hink the prices quoted will be summer prices which are always cheaper. Prices tend to go up in the winter when the demand is high.
Even if Carrefour is a bit more it is far more handy for us than paps which makes up for the few cents extra.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> We've always found the one at Carrefour to be the cheapest in the past. I t hink the prices quoted will be summer prices which are always cheaper. Prices tend to go up in the winter when the demand is high.
> Even if Carrefour is a bit more it is far more handy for us than paps which makes up for the few cents extra.


We buy at Pap's. The price differ, sometimes weakly.


----------

